# Tv-out

## depptr0tt

Kan jag köra en X-server på min vanliga bildskärm o sedan starta en på annan på tv-outen?

----------

## LimeFrog

Tror inte det är möjligt att köra 2st X servrar samtidigt, dock så kan du köra dualview så du får bilden både på monitorn och tv'n.  :Smile:  Funkade iaf för mig med ett GeForce 3 ti500 kort.  :Smile: 

----------

## Chewie

 *LimeFrog wrote:*   

> Tror inte det är möjligt att köra 2st X servrar samtidigt, dock så kan du köra dualview så du får bilden både på monitorn och tv'n.  Funkade iaf för mig med ett GeForce 3 ti500 kort. 

 

Jo då det är inga problem att köra flera Xservrar.

Testa att skriva "startx -- :1", sedan kan du växla mellan dom med Ctrl + Alt + F7&F8.

Läs lite i manualen för xserver så hittar du mer info.

Om du gör flera serverlayouts i din XF86Config-fil så kan du i /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers editera, så att :1 alltid ger tvout.

Själv brukar jag köra en skärm på :0 (standard), och dualhead på :1.

----------

## Imar

Chewie ditt sätt är inte så bra eftersom bilden på tv'n kommer försvinna om han tabbar till sitt andra X.   :Confused: 

Jag pastar min config för Geforce2 med tv-out:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   #Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen "Screen0"

   #Screen "Screen1" rightOf "Screen 0"

   Screen "Screen1"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Logitech iTouch" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option  "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "tcp/127.0.0.1:7100"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Logitech iTouch"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbModel" "logiitc"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option      "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "se"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "ASTVision 7L"

   VendorName   "AST"

   ModelName    "ASTVision 7L"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 68.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 120.0

   ModeLine     "1280x1024/61Hz" 110.0 1280 1328 1512 1712 1024 1025 1028 1054

   ModeLine     "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1032 1128 1276 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "TV"

   HorizSync 30-50

   VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "DigitalVibrance"    "2"

        Option     "NoLogo"          "yes"      # [<bool>]

   Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT"

   Identifier  "NVidia GeForce2"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "NVidia GeForce2 TV"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

   Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

   Screen      1

   BusID       "PCI:01:00:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "NVidia GeForce2"

   Monitor    "ASTVision 7L"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024/61Hz" "1024x768@75" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024/61Hz" "1024x768@75" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "NVidia GeForce2 TV"

   Monitor    "TV"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "640x480"

   #   ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Då ligger skärmen på :0.0 och tv'n på :0.1.

Så är det bara att tex "env DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer -fs porr.avi" när man ska kika på film på tv'n. (Själv har jag gjort ett litet KollaPåFilm-script   :Very Happy:  )

OBS. Denna konfiguration är anpassad för att tv'n bara används till att kolla på film, vill man kunna surf och sånt så är det bättre med vanlig gf-twinview eller xinerama.

Dock väldigt smidigt att det bara är å minimera terminalen å pyssla med vad man vill framför monitorn medans det visas en film på tv'n.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yarrick

sist jag ville visa något på tvn använde jag nvtv. det funkar iofs bara till nvidias kort.

----------

## Chewie

 *Imar wrote:*   

> Chewie ditt sätt är inte så bra eftersom bilden på tv'n kommer försvinna om han tabbar till sitt andra X.  

 

Det är nog sant   :Embarassed:  .

Jag är inte alls insatt i tvout, men det funkar att köra flera xservrar ivf.

----------

## dev-null-devil

Lyckades du få igång nvtv sa du? 

Hur i all världen gjorde du då?

----------

## Yarrick

startade en terminal, körde 'xhost + localhost', och sedan nvtv som root. allt bara funkade.

----------

## dev-null-devil

Okej, hm, men jag lyckas bara få en ljusblå bakgrund.. Har provat i windows, så all hårdvara är fullt fungerande, men måste man ändra i XF86Config för att nvtv ska fungera?

----------

## frippz

Nu är jag faktiskt inte säker på om detta är lösningen, men har du provat att starta upp nvtv-servern?

```

/etc/init.d/nvtv start

```

Kan givetvis läggas till i boot med rc-update.

----------

## depptr0tt

nej men ja hade tänkt o göra något lite "häfftigt" i hemmet ha en liten dator vid soffan sedan via den starta en film på min dator i rummet (filmen skulle då visas i tv-out xservern till teven.  :Wink: 

ja ja ni förstår säkert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hygge

nvtv måste vara den bästa lösningen endå, iaf om man har ett kort som inte stödjer nvidias Option "TVOverscan". utan det får man en bild som inte sträcker sig fult ut i kanterna. smått störigt. särskilt om tv:ns yta redan är nog liten...

men jag vill endå kunna använda en annan x-server för tv-uten (så jag kan arbeta med annat på datorn). är det möjligt att får nvtv att starta upp en ny DISPLAY för tv-uten? (istället för att clona den nuvarande).

----------

## Loon

Imar, kräver det du gör att man har dual head eller twin view eller så?

Räcker det ett kort med tv-ut?

----------

## pengi

Jag fick det att funka fint med nvtv...

rc-update add nvtv default

men jag hann inte testa sa mycket, tv-kontrollerkretsen pa mitt GeForce 2 MX 200 brannde ganska snabbt nar jag kopplade in TVn med en 20m kabel som inte var direkt ratt dimensionerad...  :Smile: 

----------

## hygge

om man lägger in nvtv i defaul runlevlen, kan man då få nvtv att startas på en ny x-server?

----------

## nsg

 *Imar wrote:*   

> Chewie ditt sätt är inte så bra eftersom bilden på tv'n kommer försvinna om han tabbar till sitt andra X.  :?
> 
> Jag pastar min config för Geforce2 med tv-out:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hej, Jag har valt att använda ditt sätt, kör nu med nvtv men ditt sätt verkar mycket snyggare  :) 

När jag startar X så flimrar tv-n bara till, och samma som om jag försöker köra

```
env DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer -fs share/Star\ Trek\ Enterprise\ -\ 1x09\ -\ Civilization.avi
```

resultatet blir:

```
All den vanliga texten ... och

SDL: Initializing of SDL failed: No available video device.

Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
```

Här är min XF86Config, jag kanse har missat nått?

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

#    Option "ClearDTR"

#    Option "ClearRTS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "SyncMaster"

    HorizSync   40 - 110

    VertRefresh 75-160

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TV"

    HorizSync   30 - 50

    VertRefresh 40-80   # testade lite här, hade 60 från början

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option     "DigitalVibrance"    "2"

    Option     "NoLogo"             "yes"

    Option     "ConnectedMonitor"   "CRT"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVidia GeForce2 TV"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

    Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "SyncMaster"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

          Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x960"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "NVidia GeForce2 TV"

   Monitor    "TV"

   DefaultDepth 16   # har testat lite här, hade 24 förut

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16        # samma som ovan

      Modes   "800x600"    # har även testat med 640x480 men brukar köra 800x600 med nvtv

   EndSubSection

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen0"   # testade lite här, innan: Screen "Screen0"

    Screen 1 "Screen1"   # testade lite här, innan: Screen "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option  "Xinerama" "off"  # vad är det?

EndSection

```

----------

## bushwakko

problemet med å kjøre 2 stk Screens sammen, som med twinview eller å ha to stk screens og kjøre env DISPLAY=:0.1 ....... er at jeg får "tearing" akkurat som når man spiller et spill som quake2 med mye fps og lite hz på skjermen. det får jeg ikke når jeg kjører en X som bare har en monitor (TVen) på..

----------

